# The 'Welcome easy g to Bristol by going for a curry' thread!



## WasGeri (Sep 5, 2005)

So who would be up for a curry at the Eastern Taste in St Marks Road, either on Friday 16th or Saturday 17th September?

Speak now or forever hold your peace!


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd bloody love to but I'm too far away


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 5, 2005)

I would love to but im skinto cos of new car


----------



## easy g (Sep 5, 2005)

@ both of you

never mind...hopefully we'll meet up soon


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2005)

I would love to but my bum would create a darkened cloud over Bristol


----------



## JTG (Sep 5, 2005)

Me.

On the 16th if poss though, 17th is wikkid drum n bass at the Academy


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 5, 2005)

Me.  Excellent plan.


----------



## easy g (Sep 5, 2005)

I think kevicious would prefer the 16th as well...some benefit gig on the 17th afaik


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like the 16th then!


----------



## easy g (Sep 6, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I would love to but my bum would create a darkened cloud over Bristol



is it really that big??


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes - - - Its a planet killer


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 6, 2005)

OK. So far:

Me
butchersapron
easy G
Lollybelle
Kevicious (& girlfriend - can anyone confirm?)
fat hamster
JTG

Which makes 8.

I suspect there might be a couple more - shall I provisionally book a table for Friday 16th for 10 people, and tell them I will confirm definite numbers later?

I'm thinking about 8.30 so we can meet in the Sugarloaf beforehand for a couple.

The Eastern Taste is a BYO so we will only have to pay for the food - I'm thinking it would be easier to just share the bill equally, as we are all going to eat pretty much the same amount of food, I would have thought.


----------



## zoja (Sep 6, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> OK. So far:
> 
> Me
> butchersapron
> ...



I'll confirm as kevicious's girlf!
the 16th would be best for both of us..
looking forward to meeting some new faces


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 6, 2005)

zoja said:
			
		

> I'll confirm as kevicious's girlf!
> the 16th would be best for both of us..
> looking forward to meeting some new faces



 

I'll phone them tomorrow.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 7, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> is it really that big??



Yeah man

But at the moment ist ok cos they smell of chips. . .which is nice.

Anyway mate I would love to come but theres cashflow and numerous other wimp-ish shite reasons why I cant make it. Which all mount up but on there own just sound like shit wimp excuses if ya know what I mean.

needless to say rather than go ooooh yeah I'll come it just wont happen so have a good one guys and PM us cos we'll hook up soon matey. It'll be good to see both of you again soon

Welcome to the hood mate


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 7, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Anyway mate I would love to come but theres cashflow and numerous other wimp-ish shite reasons why I cant make it. Which all mount up but on there own just sound like shit wimp excuses if ya know what I mean.



Same goes for me, I'm afraid.    

Hope you all have fun though!


----------



## strung out (Sep 7, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Me.
> 
> On the 16th if poss though, 17th is wikkid drum n bass at the Academy



But that's my birthday though    
It's lucky I'm going out for a meal on the 15th then! You coming?


----------



## red3k (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello (written quietly as realises hasn't posted for AGES - it's been a good summer!!).

I'd love to meet up with people on the 16th but am already going for leaving do bevvies after work BUT up for meeting up with people for drinks / clubbing after the curry.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 7, 2005)

Even though I'm not in Brizzle, I'd love to come along and welcome easy g - and indeed the lovely Lolly - to the *SouthWest*    ....

But I can't. So hello mate and say hi to Lolly from me and secretsquirrel.


----------



## easy g (Sep 7, 2005)

will do chief 
sorry you, bumsore (fizzer?) and secretsquirrel can't make it...soon though yeah? 

maybe see you red3k 

as for cumspots


----------



## JTG (Sep 7, 2005)

strung out said:
			
		

> But that's my birthday though
> It's lucky I'm going out for a meal on the 15th then! You coming?



Yes I know 

I actually suggested the 16th 'cos I was sure we were going out on the 15th and 17th.

So no, me not as stupid as you look


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 7, 2005)

Righty-ho - a table is booked for Friday 16th September at 7.30 (they couldn't do 8.30).


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry cant make it, I'm off to Cornwall for the Cornish meet up. although it looks like I might be the only person going from out of Cornwall   

Have a great time tho Lolly and easy g-and everybody else


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 7, 2005)

If I was any where near Bristol or had even ever been anywhere near Bristol. Hang on, I've to Cardiff.... hmm, anyway if I was I would certainly raise a glass to the fine gentleman g. Good luck with your new place type stuff fella  

*raise virtual beer and apologise to all the s'westers for the disruption and scuttles off back t't norf*


----------



## easy g (Sep 8, 2005)

cheers fella 
yr a good 'un and no mistake....


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 8, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> ...soon though yeah?



Absolutely, LONG overdue a trip to Brizzle, haven't seen ANY of you lot since Fizzers birthday!


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 8, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Absolutely, LONG overdue a trip to Brizzle, haven't seen ANY of you lot since Fizzers birthday!




me and the cabbage are planning to be up in Brizzle at the end of Oct start of November maybe have a big meet up with all of us??? 

G - can you let Lolly know i will be on the blower to her sunday night?


----------



## easy g (Sep 8, 2005)

will do...she keeps saying how she aint talked to you for ages.... (I'll make sure there is a 2 hour gap in the social diary...)


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 8, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> me and the cabbage are planning to be up in Brizzle at the end of Oct start of November maybe have a big meet up with all of us???
> 
> G - can you let Lolly know i will be on the blower to her sunday night?




Well it is my birthday in Oct so we could try and get some sort of a bash together.

Mind you Im getting old so as long as it involves pipe and slippers I'll be OK


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 8, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Well it is my birthday in Oct so we could try and get some sort of a bash together.
> 
> Mind you Im getting old so as long as it involves pipe and slippers I'll be OK



Yeah that would be a great idea


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 8, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> will do...she keeps saying how she aint talked to you for ages.... (I'll make sure there is a 2 hour gap in the social diary...)




yeah i have been shite what with the packing and everything but i am going to warn the parents that i will need the phone for quite a while   

And give her a kiss for me too, missing her lots


----------



## easy g (Sep 8, 2005)

she misses you too


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 8, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> she misses you too




once we got all the moving shite out of the way we will be able to come up much more often   Brizzle watch out!


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 8, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> me and the cabbage are planning to be up in Brizzle at the end of Oct start of November maybe have a big meet up with all of us???



You can all come to my 40th birthday on 29th October - butterfly child will be down for that, I expect!

It's in a social club, the bar is open until 1am and there are DJs playing house & techno


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone going to easy g welcome pass on a hug from me as i am unable to be there   

As for the 29th October, thats another no no for the bomb and me also...at least I think it's the 29th that we are going to the NEC? Will check!

Everything keeps clashing aghhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JTG (Sep 8, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Absolutely, LONG overdue a trip to Brizzle, haven't seen ANY of you lot since Fizzers birthday!



You've seen me at least twice since then 

Toxic Dancehall at the Black Swan on October 8th btw


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 8, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> You've seen me at least twice since then
> 
> Toxic Dancehall at the Black Swan on October 8th btw



Stop with the toxic dance hall thang...I have a wedding thang to attend...am gutted! Pah!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah man that co-incides nicely with my Birthday weekend and the wedding. . .which is nice


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 9, 2005)

Begining to sound like a plan.

Offers dance lkesson to fizzer again see if shes tempted, plus hope it stops the "when am i ghetting my lesson" PM's  

DJBS oh hush with the age thing, its just you that has a slipper and pipe fetish ! Not older people !


Hands out coats to all but myself...


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> You can all come to my 40th birthday on 29th October - butterfly child will be down for that, I expect!
> 
> It's in a social club, the bar is open until 1am and there are DJs playing house & techno




Cool   will speak to the cabbage


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 9, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Cool   will speak to the cabbage



Yay!

Invitation extended to all other urbanites, naturally.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 9, 2005)

Well I have had to cancel my trip to Cornwall due to money probs   So I guess I will meet up with you lot after or if im feeling careless I may wonder down with masterdarkone , he loves a curry   He prefers the new one round the corner form Eastern taste though cos they show Bollywood movies while you eat, but the food is shite I reckon


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 9, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Cool   will speak to the cabbage



Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes !!!!

We can take you down AND bring you home ....

G'wan g'wan g'wan g'wan!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> OK. So far:
> 
> Me
> butchersapron
> ...



is there still room for another ?

(I'm assuming there are veggie options ?)

thanks..

(kind of back from my mini life-crisis )


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 10, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> is there still room for another ?



Yep!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yep!


goodie - I'll be sure to eat really *bland* food until then to get the full benefit


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 10, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Cool   will speak to the cabbage



although this is the first cabbage has heard of this  I'll be delighted to come down


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2005)

if you fancy a drink or something beforehand, be nice to see y'all


----------



## easy g (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## fat hamster (Sep 11, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> (kind of back from my mini life-crisis )


Nice to see you back.  

Been wondering how you were doing...


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Nice to see you back.
> 
> Been wondering how you were doing...



Seconded!


----------



## easy g (Sep 13, 2005)

any more for any more???


come on folks...I'll even have a shower beforehand, _and_ I'll wear clean pants


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 14, 2005)

Right - curry round up time...

Me
butchersapron
easy g
Lollybelle
Kevicious
zoja
fat hamster
JTG
gentlegreen

If any of the above-named are no longer coming please can they let me know by the end of tomorrow (Thursday).

Kali, I am not sure from your post if you are meeting us for a drink or coming for a curry? There is room for one more, as the table is booked for ten people. 

Anyway, I'm thinking that we should meet beforehand in the Sugarloaf - maybe 7ish (or earlier, bearing in mind table is booked for 7.30).

Does that sound good?


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Does that sound good?


Sounds good to me.  Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## easy g (Sep 14, 2005)

sounds reet good

see you folks at the Sugarloaf.....


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 15, 2005)

where you goin after the curry?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2005)

I've always meant to find an excuse to see inside the sugarloaf - cycle past there every day on the way home - I'll see youse guys there then


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 15, 2005)

Oi oi!

Just in case I don't post on the boards Friday, have good time tomorrow night you lot!   

easy g...welcome to this fine city and look forward to meeting you in RL sometime soon.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 15, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> where you goin after the curry?



I dunno - it depends if I am able to move very far after scoffing my face!

I don't mind -either back to the Sugarloaf or to the Chelsea? I'll leave it for others to decide.


----------



## easy g (Sep 15, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oi oi!
> 
> Just in case I don't post on the boards Friday, have good time tomorrow night you lot!
> 
> easy g...welcome to this fine city and look forward to meeting you in RL sometime soon.



cheers fizzer....already feeling at home


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 15, 2005)

Have you lot not done this yet ?   


Have a garlic keema nan for me man !!!


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 15, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> look forward to meeting you in RL sometime soon.



you won't be saying that once you've seen his barnet!   

have fun


----------



## easy g (Sep 15, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> you won't be saying that once you've seen his barnet!
> 
> have fun



oh do shut up you tiresome lttle shit

thanks awfully


----------



## chegrimandi (Sep 15, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> oh do shut up you tiresome lttle shit
> 
> thanks awfully



that was helpful....

*shakes fist*

take your punishment like a man!

I am the law


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 16, 2005)

*Important reminder!*

There is no alcohol sold in the Eastern Taste, so don't forget to bring your own!


----------



## Chubbie (Sep 16, 2005)

I got my chocolate! My mommy just told me to write that to prove that she 
didn't eat it...so there ya go!

I got my chocolate!!!


----------



## Iam (Sep 17, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I am the law



Cheggers, yesterday:


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 17, 2005)

Chubbie said:
			
		

> I got my chocolate! My mommy just told me to write that to prove that she didn't eat it...so there ya go!
> 
> I got my chocolate!!!


Well, there's your written statement, Mr butchersapron _saaah_!    

That was a good meal.  Thanks to Geri for organising it.  Hope everyone had fun at The Chelsea.  It was nice to see kalidarkone and Sunspots (albeit far too briefly) at the Sugarloaf, and to meet Lollybelle at last, and also the lovely zoja.

Welcome to Bristol, easy g and Lollybelle, and happy housemoving for today.


----------



## easy g (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks for a nice night folks...

moving was ok...just the unpacking that's crap...

had a tooth out yesterday....welcome to Bristol g


----------

